# 2016 Cleveland Clinic



## mangosteenRN

I'm a registered nurse from the US. Finished a Skype interview with CCAD earlier this week. I was told by the hiring nurse manager they will move me to the next steps. Looking to connect with nurses working in the ICU. I was told they have a total of 72 ICU beds but only 12 are open right now. They plan to open the rest first quarter of 2016. I know they also have different institutes. Cardiology & Vascular Institute is what I'm mostly interested. 

Any details on current packages, allowances and housing. Regular staff housing different from managers and doctors? Which housing is closest to CCAD.? Looking to connect with other health professionals in Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi.


----------



## mangosteenRN

Tons of views no responses yet. Hoping to connect to other nurses le health care professionals working at CCAD.


----------



## saivijayraj

I got one of my friend working in accounts dept. in CCAD ...if you want I can check and confirm upon the same.


----------



## mangosteenRN

saivijayraj said:


> I got one of my friend working in accounts dept. in CCAD ...if you want I can check and confirm upon the same.


Please do and send any information you can thanks.


----------



## Racing_Goats

mangosteenRN said:


> I'm a registered nurse from the US. Finished a Skype interview with CCAD earlier this week. I was told by the hiring nurse manager they will move me to the next steps. Looking to connect with nurses working in the ICU. I was told they have a total of 72 ICU beds but only 12 are open right now. They plan to open the rest first quarter of 2016. I know they also have different institutes. Cardiology & Vascular Institute is what I'm mostly interested.
> 
> Any details on current packages, allowances and housing. Regular staff housing different from managers and doctors? Which housing is closest to CCAD.? Looking to connect with other health professionals in Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi.


There have been several threads quite recently related to people working, starting or applying to Cleveland clinic - search for those on the forum and quote relevant posters' posts so they receive a notification (or send a private message if you have made more than 5 posts on the forum yourself). Those with actual experience or knowledge might be more responsive than the general EF population


----------



## Northerncharm

mangosteenRN said:


> I'm a registered nurse from the US. Finished a Skype interview with CCAD earlier this week. I was told by the hiring nurse manager they will move me to the next steps. Looking to connect with nurses working in the ICU. I was told they have a total of 72 ICU beds but only 12 are open right now. They plan to open the rest first quarter of 2016. I know they also have different institutes. Cardiology & Vascular Institute is what I'm mostly interested.
> 
> Any details on current packages, allowances and housing. Regular staff housing different from managers and doctors? Which housing is closest to CCAD.? Looking to connect with other health professionals in Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi.



I'm also a registered nurse, offered a position in ICU at CCAD in September 2015, just waiting for my HAAD nursing registration to be completed. So hopefully not long to wait now, fingers crossed. 
In regards to packages offered; free accomadation ( sharing a 2 bedroom apartment with 1 other person) 1 free return flight home, a bonus of 1 months salary every year you complete your contract with CCAD. Have to pay your own utility bills ( water/ electricity) 

Have you received a potential start date?


----------



## mangosteenRN

I'm at very early stage of recruitment process. 
Scheduled panel interview next week. 
Hoping things progress sooner than later since I'm directly recruited by CCAD and not thru an agency.


----------



## Northerncharm

I think the process will be a similar timeframe either through CCAD directly or with an agency. 
Data flow can take between 1 to 3 months or maybe even longer as every document submitted has to be individually verified before the HAAD registration process can begin. 

I'm currently waiting for HAAD registration to be completed at present, I had my interview in September 2015.


----------



## mangosteenRN

Hello NorthernCharm. Thanks for your responses. How long did it take after your interview last Sept 2015 before they extended the job offer? I'm hoping for things to work out for me as well. What documents should I start preparing for the HAAD data flow while I'm waiting? Thanks again.


----------



## Northerncharm

mangosteenRN said:


> Hello NorthernCharm. Thanks for your responses. How long did it take after your interview last Sept 2015 before they extended the job offer? I'm hoping for things to work out for me as well. What documents should I start preparing for the HAAD data flow while I'm waiting? Thanks again.


I was issued with the job offer on the day I went for interview, found out an hour after the interview that I was successful.

There are quite a few documents, so you will need the following documents:
- Passport (Colour copy)
- CV (Current/up to date with a passport photo attached)
-High school certficates
-Nursing Qualification (from university)
-Nursing Registration
- University Transcripts
- Employment Letters ( proof of employment from current and previous employment)
- HAAD Paperwork to be completed (This will be sent to you to complete)
-Resusciation certificate ( either BLS/ILS or ALS)


Hope this helps, if i think of anything else i will drop you a line


----------



## Northerncharm

one last thing, you will need to complete the CID Form. Its just a security form asking various questions like name, date of birth, address ect......


----------



## mangosteenRN

Thank you very much. 
This is very helpful.


----------



## mangosteenRN

Wow that fast. Awesome 
Thanks for the other information you have provided. 
Hoping to post great news next time.


----------



## Northerncharm

Yes definitely keep me posted on how it all goes.


----------



## mangosteenRN

I finally heard from Talent Acqusition of CCAD. 
Scheduled for a panel interview 2nd week of February. 
I'm excited for the next steps.


----------



## Northerncharm

Great news! Congratulations


----------



## asteps

hey  

How soon after the application process did you get an interview? Im going through a nursing agency for this too, and my recruiter told me 99.9% ill get an interview... just wondering how soon after i hand in my application?

And congrats


----------



## mangosteenRN

asteps said:


> hey
> 
> How soon after the application process did you get an interview?


I was referred by someone I know from Cleveland Clinic Ohio Dec 2015. 
Uploaded CV online but did not apply to any position. 
Jan 1st had an exploratory interview with the new nurse director for the 72 bed critical care department before she went to CCAD from the USA. She is currently going through the on boarding process. 
Then Jan 21st got a call from Talent Acquisition to check availability for interview. 
It was initially set up a week after that but did not get any updates.
Last week I sent an email thru the website and the nurse director who interviewed me initially. The next day I got a more detailed email for my panel interview scheduled 2nd week of February with several clinal leadership and HR staff. 

Excited to go to the next steps. This forum has been a great source of information. 

Will give updates as things happens and develops.


----------



## MeghanMc

Hi

Does anyone have any information about the HAAD exam or what it entails? I have been offered a job as a clinical physiologist in CCAD and there was no mention of the exam at any stage during the interview process.


----------

